
California would become first state to restrict plastic straws at restaurants - slapshot
http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-pol-ca-plastic-straw-limits-california-20180823-story.html
======
aiyodev
Already have this in Seattle. Restaurants switch to compostable straws and
life goes on.

